# The Oroville Dam in California issue...



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2017)

I was trying to get a better understanding of what was happening out there and found some pics of the spillway. 

Shit...now I have a better understanding.

Officials investigate Oroville Dam after water level drop | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2017)

I get all my news from @Ooh-Rah .


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2017)

Those guys standing in the washed out area really put things in perspective. 

I hate fires and floods because they don't discriminate at all. They simply destroy things. I hope they get it under control before things go real bad.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Those guys standing in the washed out area really put things in perspective.



What kind of safety precautions do you take for that?  If water lets loose from above....


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What kind of safety precautions do you take for that?  If water lets loose from above....



From what I can see in the photograph, it looks like they are simply tied off to something. But, if any serious amount of water would break through there, it would get bad fast and I'm not sure those ropes would help all that much. That's a good scenario for a drone to be used to observe the damage.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2017)

So my inner me says gods going to make California great again.

But in all honesty I hope they are able curtail the erosion taking place. That's a massive hole, and with water like that, it won't take long at all. Water is pretty amazing when it comes to reshaping terrain and putting our man made infrastructures to its breaking point. 

Good thing they are ahead of it and getting people evacuated.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2017)

Californians invented the concept of Lifestyle; and therefore brought catastrophe upon themselves.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2017)

Cause I'm praying for rain
And I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom, please flush it all away.
I wanna see it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all away.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 13, 2017)

Im I the only one that sees a huge ramp here....where's the spillway?

:-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Those guys standing in the washed out area really put things in perspective.



Did not even see those guys.....that crater is huge!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 14, 2017)

T


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> Cause I'm praying for rain
> And I'm praying for tidal waves
> I wanna see the ground give way.
> I wanna watch it all go down.
> ...



Learn to swim


----------



## digrar (Feb 17, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Those guys standing in the washed out area really put things in perspective.





Ooh-Rah said:


> What kind of safety precautions do you take for that?  If water lets loose from above....



I work in an open cut mine, 900 feet deep, a mile across in diameter, we have 700 tonne diggers, 400 tonne dump trucks cruising around. It's all big scale. 
 I don't see anyone in my industry signing off on what they were doing, we would find another way to get a close look without putting ourselves in such a precarious position.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)

I was wondering about this.  (in regards to a warning).  Scary shit...

AP Exclusive: If California dam failed, people likely stuck

_The state Department of Water Resources informed federal dam regulators that local emergency officials "do not believe there is enough time to perform evacuations in the communities immediately downstream of the dam during a sudden failure," according to a Feb. 8, 2011, letter reviewed by The Associated Press.

Absent "significant" advance warning, emergency responders instead would likely withdraw to safer ground and prepare for victims, said the same letter by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, which oversees safety of hydroelectric dams, in a summary of the state's conclusions._


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Learn to swim



Or don't live downstream from a dam.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2017)

My first thought was sub par concrete in that spillway and/or lack of maintenance.
The water eroding the earth supporting the spillway is bad juju.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

pardus said:


> My first thought was sub par concrete in that spillway and/or lack of maintenance.
> The water eroding the earth supporting the spillway is bad juju.



My thought is the same. The spillway will continue to be the main outflow tract of lake water. Structural repairs of the main spillway will have to wait until the spring rains, and mountain snowcap melt is over. Until that time, the now completely transected spillway will shunt outflow, in part, across the right dam face. This uncontrolled erosion, along with the erosion ongoing at the emergency spillway, put nearly one-third of the dam open to continuing erosion. I hope the communities downstream do not suffer from this dam failing. It does look like a lot of money has been saved in the construction of the main spillway. The inhabitants of cities relying on this dam for their water supply will not be happy if the dam fails. I wonder who will be held accountable for all of this?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, the way I was read this earlier was Dam Kaput, Valley Done...but it's really, spillway kaput, maybe minor flood.  Still is brutal.  

And this is why I changed my residency and have chosen to never go back.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well, the way I was read this earlier was Dam Kaput, Valley Done...but it's really, spillway kaput, maybe minor flood.  Still is brutal.
> 
> And this is why I changed my residency and have chosen to never go back.


Spillway going alongside and in front of dam going kaput erodes the dam footers, meaning dam kaput.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 18, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Spillway going alongside and in front of dam going kaput erodes the dam footers, meaning dam kaput.


The way all of the headlines read at the beginning of this I expected the actual dam to burst and create a deluge in the valley.


----------



## Jäger (Feb 18, 2017)

Phil Swift to the rescue..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2017)

Jäger said:


> Phil Swift to the rescue..


Okay that is funny.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DC (Feb 21, 2017)

I think Browns moonbeams have hit the corruption button. Time to make Ca great again...hopefully
Oroville Dam Disaster Is Latest In Series Of CA Government Corruption, Environmental Failures | Zero Hedge


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is a story about flooding in CA.
So where do we resettle all the refugees?  I'm thinking NY,MA and IL.

Every 200 Years, California Endures a Flood of Epic Proportions - and This Could Be It


----------



## DC (Feb 22, 2017)

Resettle them in mexico


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2017)

Mexican immigration law won't allow it :wall:


----------



## DC (Feb 22, 2017)

Declare them felons and deport them. Mexico will never know the difference


----------

